# Danny Granger



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Where are all those people who said he would have an immediate impact? I remember all those arguements before the season people saying how great he'd be and how much of an impact he would have, and i kept saying, that i think he'd be solid but it's silly to expect much out of him right now. 

What are you're thoughts on Granger now? I still think he will be a solid NBA player, however, i don't think his stats will change much from what they are now this season.... unless theres a massive injury and he needs to play big minutes and by default he'd score and rebound more, but we'd lose more in the process.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

MillerTime said:


> Where are all those people who said he would have an immediate impact? I remember all those arguements before the season people saying how great he'd be and how much of an impact he would have, and i kept saying, that i think he'd be solid but it's silly to expect much out of him right now.
> 
> What are you're thoughts on Granger now? I still think he will be a solid NBA player, however, i don't think his stats will change much from what they are now this season.... unless theres a massive injury and he needs to play big minutes and by default he'd score and rebound more, but we'd lose more in the process.



I agree with you M.T. I just wished that Carlisle would let the kid get more playing time, I mean seriously can we do any worst right now.........



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

If you have watched him he has played very good, he has made a big impact for the time he has been given, it's not really shown on the stat sheet but he's done well in my book.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

It's kind of hard to be an imediate impact when you're getting garbage minutes.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

MillerTime said:


> Where are all those people who said he would have an immediate impact?


Here. If he plays, he'll contribute. One of our biggest weaknesses now is hustling and rebounding, and he'll definitely help with that whenever he plays.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

big pacer 20 said:


> If you have watched him he has played very good, he has made a big impact for the time he has been given, it's not really shown on the stat sheet but he's done well in my book.


lol are you joking?

I've watched the games, and only Eddie Gill has less impact then him.

I love this "if he got minutes he'd be better" yeah no kidding he'd be better, but theres a reason why a NBA coach is not giving him minutes right now. And it's not because we don't want to blow teams away. Granger is not ready right now....


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

MillerTime said:


> but theres a reason why a NBA coach is not giving him minutes right now.


Carlisle hates rookies and loves good defenders with no offensive game.



> And it's not because we don't want to blow teams away. Granger is not ready right now....


He's ready to get more minutes than he's been getting.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

MillerTime said:


> lol are you joking?
> 
> I've watched the games, and only Eddie Gill has less impact then him.
> 
> I love this "if he got minutes he'd be better" yeah no kidding he'd be better, but theres a reason why a NBA coach is not giving him minutes right now. And it's not because we don't want to blow teams away. Granger is not ready right now....


So you've been going to practices and you've been watching him intently as much as a coach would?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Larry Legend said:


> So you've been going to practices and you've been watching him intently as much as a coach would?


No, but you're telling me he is NBA ready and not playing for the sake of just not playing ?

The guy played 2:50 last night and picked up 3 fouls. Who does that??? Only a unexpierenced and phisically lost player would. 

I am not saying he is a horrible player, i am just pointing out to all the Granger lovers who predicted ROY and him making a massive impact, and argueing with me because i was realistic and said he's a rookie and wouldn't get much time and thus wouldn't get that many points or rebounds, yet, people kept hyping him up to be a big peice in our 2005-06 team...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

MillerTime said:


> No, but you're telling me he is NBA ready and not playing for the sake of just not playing?


No. It's because Carlisle hates rookies.



> The guy played 2:50 last night and picked up 3 fouls. Who does that???


Jeff Foster, who got 5 fouls in 5 minutes in one of his first games.



> Only a unexpierenced and phisically lost player would.


He hustles, while others don't. Besides, he's not a very valuable player to us in the game right now, so he can afford to play his hardest and pick up fouls.



> I am not saying he is a horrible player, i am just pointing out to all the Granger lovers who predicted ROY


I don't remember anyone picking him for ROY, especially since everyone knew he'd be buried on the Pacers' bench.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

MillerTime said:


> The guy played 2:50 last night and picked up 3 fouls. Who does that??? Only a unexpierenced and phisically lost player would.


And do you want to know why he's unexpierenced? He's not receiving enough playing time or practice.

In a way, this goes back to the leadership issue. Who's helping Granger in practice? If Reggie was on still on the team, he would be helping him as much as he could.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

People definetly were picking him for ROY.... maybe later tonight when i have more time i will look at the achieve, i'm in class right now and really don't feel like doing it. lol


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

MillerTime said:


> People definetly were picking him for ROY.... maybe later tonight when i have more time i will look at the achieve, i'm in class right now and really don't feel like doing it. lol


No one who was the least bit knowledgable at the Pacers did, unless they were a huge Granger fan. You may find some people on NBA General who forget that Ron Artest was on Indy, or that Stephen Jackson was even here, and thought Granger would've picked up 30 mpg.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

MillerTime said:


> People definetly were picking him for ROY.... maybe later tonight when i have more time i will look at the achieve, i'm in class right now and really don't feel like doing it. lol


I never remember picking him for Rookie of the Year, but I remember DannyGranger33 doing so.

I beleive I said that he would have some kind of impact on this team. I don't know, though. I have a bad memory.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Larry Legend said:


> In a way, this goes back to the leadership issue. Who's helping Granger in practice? If Reggie was on still on the team, he would be helping him as much as he could.


I agree with that, there's no one to guide him.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

MillerTime said:


> I agree with that, there's no one to guide him.



He's Artest's protige. His locker is next to Artest's, because Ronny wanted to be around him. Ron love's Granger, and I know he's been working with him a lot during practices. Ron is probably the biggest Granger supporter on the team.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

MillerTime said:


> theres a reason why a NBA coach is not giving him minutes right now. And it's not because we don't want to blow teams away. Granger is not ready right now....


And Ron Artest plays nearly 40 minutes per as the starter ahead of him... Danny could be amazing for us in the future... right now is not his time.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> He's Artest's protige. His locker is next to Artest's, because Ronny wanted to be around him. Ron love's Granger, and I know he's been working with him a lot during practices. Ron is probably the biggest Granger supporter on the team.


Adding... and Granger has a very high basketball IQ. He will learn alot from his rookie year... and every other year that he plays with Ron Artest... I will have faith in a prodigy of Ron Artest :biggrin:

P.S. - Danny also has something else working against him... the referees. He has most definately been getting the rookie treatmeant from them... and you can't play a guy for long periods of time when he is getting called for phantom fouls... and his real fouls :biggrin:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> Adding... and Granger has a very high basketball IQ. He will learn alot from his rookie year... and every other year that he plays with Ron Artest... I will have faith in a prodigy of Ron Artest :biggrin:
> 
> P.S. - Danny also has something else working against him... the referees. He has most definately been getting the rookie treatmeant from them... and you can't play a guy for long periods of time when he is getting called for phantom fouls... and his real fouls :biggrin:


What better man is there to be the prodigy of? I wish I was in Granger's shoes. Speaking of Ronny, I'm wearin his jersey now, it's so pretty.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> What better man is there to be the prodigy of? I wish I was in Granger's shoes. Speaking of Ronny, I'm wearin his jersey now, it's so pretty.



LOL....

U da man S-Jax....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> LOL....
> 
> U da man S-Jax....
> 
> ...



Just reppin where my heart's at, you know how it is.

Pacer Pride for life.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Just reppin where my heart's at, you know how it is.
> 
> Pacer Pride for life.



Always doggy, I know we're not playing like we should be, but to be honest I can never give up on my Pacers...I never have and I never will...
We have a real good team, they've been somewhat disappointing, but I'm confident that we will beat Dallas Tues... After that it's just a matter of consistency...
We can beat good team...Fact...
can we please also take care of the wanna be teams as well.....

PLEASE.........



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I spent $170 on an authentic new Jermaine home jersey at the Atlanta game :biggrin: I only wear it to games... or while a game is on.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> I spent $170 on an authentic new Jermaine home jersey at the Atlanta game :biggrin: I only wear it to games... or while a game is on.



I've got an authentic gold pinstripes JO, but I have it hanging on the wall. It's much too big for me anyway.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Despite a slow start, and 2 missed dunks, and stuggles thru the first 3 quarters, Granger had a great 4th quarter. I think he was nervious, he couldn't rebound, missed some dunks and had no confidence in his shot, Carisle even took him out 3 minutes into the 2nd half after a missed shot which didn't even look like he put effort on it.

But Granger then did show his potential and was all over the court, rebounding, defense, passing and scoring. It was awsome to see Granger play so well. His first career start.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i would have picked granger for ROY if he had went to a team that needed him to start and play a lot of minutes, examples being hornets, bobcats, etc. I really wanted him to come in and fill our off guard spot in denver (weirdly enough) I though he and Melo might work out ok, certainly better than buckner or johnson or lenard.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah, Granger has not looked that great lately, but he has had his flashes of niceness.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Yeah, Granger has not looked that great lately, but he has had his flashes of niceness.


Lots of flashes in the past 2 games. I've been impressed.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

Careful what you wish for 

Looks like DG will finally get his chance after Artest went... well Artest.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

DannyGranger33 said:


> Careful what you wish for
> 
> Looks like DG will finally get his chance after Artest went... well Artest.


Depends on who we bring in. But i do see him playing more as the year goes on.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> Depends on who we bring in. But i do see him playing more as the year goes on.



Definitely. If Granger could only start hitting his jumpers, he could be a huge force for us.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

And boy am I happy that good fotune allowed him to slip to us on draft day. He may have people saying Artest who in two years. Remember, Artest was selected 16th. Granger was selected 17th. All-Stars don't have to be picked in the lottery. J.O. was also picked 17th.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> And boy am I happy that good fotune allowed him to slip to us on draft day. He may have people saying Artest who in two years. Remember, Artest was selected 16th. Granger was selected 17th. All-Stars don't have to be picked in the lottery. J.O. was also picked 17th.



Great post doggy....

Once D.G. gets comfortable with this team, I have no question that he will be contribute in a big way... 
The kid has talent there's no denying that....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Definitely. If Granger could only start hitting his jumpers, he could be a huge force for us.


 He'll get there, he was a great shooter in college.. I wonder if his rehab this summer made him a bit rusty.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

This will be a good thing for Danny in the long run... I wondered how this would all shake out... as far as Danny eventually stepping into the spotlight... but I figured it wouldn't happen for at least 2 or 3 years... I don't think he is ready to be our starter full time just yet... but he will do a good job backing up Stephen or some other SF if we bring a good one in... this will definately be good for bringing him along... I still feel he is God's redemption to us... not just for last year now... but also for Ron Artest... and the crap he has done to us... he may have won us some games in the past... but overall... he has hurt this franchise more than he has helped it...


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I have full faith in Danny gaining a jumpshot... there have been so many players that were on the edge of being great... but weren't very consistant at the J... Thankfully... a good jumper is something that can be learned in the first few years of one's career..


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Larry Legend said:


> It's kind of hard to be an imediate impact when you're getting garbage minutes.


If he's that good he should be getting more than garbage minutes, right?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

vigilante said:


> If he's that good he should be getting more than garbage minutes, right?


Not behind Ron Artest this year. When he was out of the game, Stephen Jackson also took SF minutes away from Granger.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

vigilante said:


> If he's that good he should be getting more than garbage minutes, right?



Also Carlisle has a history of not playing rookies......




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------

